# Skript in VT1 geht, nicht aber über local.start

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Ich setze meine FB-Splash per Skript:

```
tobi-lap ~ # cat /usr/sbin/adjust_splash

#!/bin/bash

/usr/bin/splash_manager -c set -t Psychotoxic --tty=2

/usr/bin/splash_manager -c set -t Psychotoxic --tty=3

/usr/bin/splash_manager -c set -t Matrix --tty=1

/usr/bin/splash_manager -c set -t girltattoo --tty=5

/usr/bin/splash_manager -c set -t girl_splash --tty=4
```

Rufe ich das über vt1 auf geht alles.

Wenn ich den Pfad zu dem Skript in /etc/conf.d/local.start schreibe, dann kommt Folgendes:

```
tobi-lap ~ # /etc/init.d/local restart

 * Stopping local ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

Splash protocol mismatch: -c

This version of splashutils supports splash protocol v1 and v2.

Splash protocol mismatch: -c

This version of splashutils supports splash protocol v1 and v2.

Splash protocol mismatch: -c

This version of splashutils supports splash protocol v1 and v2.

Splash protocol mismatch: -c

This version of splashutils supports splash protocol v1 and v2.

Splash protocol mismatch: -c

This version of splashutils supports splash protocol v1 and v2.

Splash protocol mismatch: -c

This version of splashutils supports splash protocol v1 and v2.

Splash protocol mismatch: -c

This version of splashutils supports splash protocol v1 and v2.

Splash protocol mismatch: -c

This version of splashutils supports splash protocol v1 and v2.

Splash protocol mismatch: -c

This version of splashutils supports splash protocol v1 and v2.

Splash protocol mismatch: -c

This version of splashutils supports splash protocol v1 and v2.

Splash protocol mismatch: -c

This version of splashutils supports splash protocol v1 and v2.

time.uni-freiburg.de -0.627 Thu May 15 16:28:24.000                                                                                   [ ok ]

```

So sieht die Config aus:

```
tobi-lap ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/local.start

# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

/usr/sbin/adjust_splash

#splash_manager --help

#/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

#/etc/init.d/sshd restart

netdate time.uni-freiburg.de

```

Was zum Henker ist da los?!

Hoffe, jemand hat eine Idee.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## bell

Spricht was dagegen Gentoo-eigene Skripte zu benutzen?

media-gfx/splashutils mit USE=fbcondecor bauen und /etc/init.d/fbcondecor starten.

Verschiedene Themes pro tty kannst Du in /etc/conf.d/fbcondecor einstellen.

Zu dem eigentlichen Fehler kann ich nichts sagen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das sieht schon viieeel besser aus.

Jetzt setzt er es richtig.

Aber irgendwie zeigt er die Ausgaben von fbcondecor immer auf das aktuelle VT aus.

Hast du da Erfahrung mit?

Tobi

----------

## bell

Die Meldungen landen bei mir in /var/log/messages. Welchen Syslogger verwendest Du? Ich nutze syslog-ng mit Standard-Konfiguration.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *bell wrote:*   

> Die Meldungen landen bei mir in /var/log/messages. Welchen Syslogger verwendest Du? Ich nutze syslog-ng mit Standard-Konfiguration.

 

Me too.

Alles andere landet auch an der richtigen Stelle.

Tobi

----------

## bell

Ich habe noch "console=tty1" als Boot-Kernel-Parameter. Eventuell ist dieser Parameter dafür zuständig.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *bell wrote:*   

> Ich habe noch "console=tty1" als Boot-Kernel-Parameter. Eventuell ist dieser Parameter dafür zuständig.

 

Hab ich auch.

Hmm. Mal abwarten, was da Sache ist. 

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Nach einem Restart von fbcondecor geht es nun. Keine Ahnung, was da los war.

Danke

Tobi

----------

